# Bushmaster



## Red-Dot (Jun 25, 2015)

Put one on layaway. It was used with rails all around. Might look at a Burris or Eotech for optics. Surefire for the light.


----------



## x SF med (Jun 25, 2015)

Red-Dot said:


> Put one on layaway. It was used with rails all around. Might look at a Burris or Eotech for optics. Surefire for the light.



Um....  generic "Bushmaster" does not say a lot....... MORE INFO!!!!


----------



## Red-Dot (Jun 25, 2015)

XM-15. Carbine, one each. Sorta like this.


----------



## x SF med (Jun 26, 2015)

Red-Dot said:


> XM-15. Carbine, one each. Sorta like this.



.556 or .308?  they have a .308 SBR that looks like a fun toy.


----------



## Red-Dot (Jun 26, 2015)

5.56 i already have a ton of this ammo.


----------

